
3D-Printed Hybrid Uses Sunlight, Ethanol or Gas - nir
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2010/11/3d-printed-hybrid-uses-sunlight-ethanol-or-gas/
======
igrekel
Seems like the body and panels are 3D printed but no words on the engine. I
believe 3D printing would allow entirely new types of engines which couldn't
be assembled from separately manufactured parts.

